# Powerful current from spraybar



## cruizer (Jan 8, 2004)

I have an XP2 as well and I have my spraybar located horizontally in the back on the left side of my 29g tank. After the few days or so, I noticed that it had moved around all the sand on the front of the tank. So I drilled 4 more holes in the spraybar slightly below the current ones. This way I was getting flow straight out and about 30 deg down. I realized that this as well was still too strong on my plants (mind you I don't have the flow restrictor attachment on). So I removed the cap from the end of the spraybar and put the nozzle on. Well now most of my flow was going out the side, not alot was happening out the spraybar itself. So I took a little epoxy and filled up the end of the nozzle, totally blocking it. Then I drilled a hole through the expoy about 1-3/4 bigger than the holes in the spraybar. This seems to work perfecrt. I have some flow going out the side to the right, and straight out frpm the spraybar, as well as slightly down. There isn't a plant in my tank that isn't getting some sort of current, and it's not too strong anywhere.


----------



## kingborris (Feb 25, 2004)

you can just drill loads more holes. If you drill a load to face towards the glass, and even up and down, you will quardruple the space the water can escape the tube, and hence dramatically reduce the flow. Spray bars can often increase the speed of flow, but they just spread it out. More holes = less flow. 

HTH


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

I like the idea of drilling more holes. Do you think I could do this and also reposition the bar vertically? And do you think I will still need to use the flow adjuster thingy? 

Heather


----------



## kingborris (Feb 25, 2004)

i think if the spray bar is vertical, and therefore near the bottom of the tank, the flow will still cause your gravel to be blown around. You could block the bottom set of holes, and drill a larger set of holes that point towards the glass higher up. The majority of flow will then be forced against the glass which will dramaticall reduce the 'push' the spray bar has. This is generally the method i use for taming filter outputs. I always have my filetrs turned up to full output (for max turnover) and then orientate the spraybar to cope with the flow. Just as long as you have some disturbance of the surface for gaseous exchange, it should be fine.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course you could also add a DIY external CO2 reactor, this will cut down on the flow a bit. And when the media gets loaded up it will cut down on the flow also.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

You can try taking the plug off the end of the spraybar.
And putting in a sponge if needed.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Some more ideas...

Position the spraybar so the holes are directed towards the glass. 

Or...

Use a piece of 1/2" PVC pipe, drill holes in it (a little bit bigger than the ones in the original spraybar). Cut an inch of the Filstar tubing. Remove the spraybar cap, and connect the original and new spraybar using the tubing, plug the new spraybar with the cap. Position this along the rear bottom, the holes facing 45 deg forward. That should give you a nice even flow through the entire tank. Plants will soon hide that thing, and you will want to remove the output reducer.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You could also make the current (no pun intended) holes in your spraybar bigger.

Mike


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

Wasserpest--I read what you did with yours in another thread and thought it was a neat idea. I was wondering if that would even blow plants out of the gravel? Because I did consider doing that. 
What do you mean by directing the spraybar toward the glass? I'm confused. 
I have tried to get the end plug off, But I must be a wimp--won't budge. 
I am interested in the hole drilling idea though, so when my husband gets home tonight I'll have him do it. 
Is there any bad thoughts on doing it this way though?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

_Wasserpest--I read what you did with yours in another thread and thought it was a neat idea. I was wondering if that would even blow plants out of the gravel? Because I did consider doing that. _

It doesn't. Extending the spraybar reduces the pressure, and strength of the current. Just add enough blow holes...

_What do you mean by directing the spraybar toward the glass? I'm confused. _

Rather than directing the holes pointing forward, towards the water column, turn the spraybar and point them backwards, so the water hits first the glass. That does reduce it a bit.

_I have tried to get the end plug off, But I must be a wimp--won't budge. _

Haha... use some pliers to lock the plastic cap, then turn the spraybar...

_I am interested in the hole drilling idea though, so when my husband gets home tonight I'll have him do it. 
Is there any bad thoughts on doing it this way though?_

The only problem with placing it that way is that once plants grow really dense, the water movement can become too restricted. It's funny how in a bare tank, a little filter can blow things around, while in a heavily planted tank, you won't even notice that there is any water movement.


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok--I will first try the flow facing the glass and see how it works. If I don't like it then I will try the pvc idea. I like the idea of hiding the bar, that would be cool! I already have quite a few plants in there so don't think it would even show. 
Thanks a bunch for all your ideas everybody! I'll let ya know how it all turns out.....


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Wasserpest, when you talk about your design, is it fixed vertically or horizontaly? I have a bit too much current as well and will see if these tips help....

-Tim


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Tim, the spraybar is horizontal in the back of the tank, sitting on the substrate, with the holes pointing 45 deg up/forwards.
Having a very densely planted tank, I had to buy a second XP3 to get some additional flow and filtration. Now all is good :mrgreen:


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

You may want to play with the depth of the spraybar as well so you can either tilt it up without creating too much ripple on the surface or tilt it down so you don't get too much sweep across your substrate.

I would take out the plug before I would start drilling. Regardless of what you do, the gallons per minute aren't going to change much. It's just a matter of where you want the current.


----------

